# Competition



## xergal (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi all, I'm running a competition on my site and I've seen the quality of some of the art here.  To say I'm impressed is an understatement!

All it is, you'd be submitting a logo that you've designed for my website, http://www.clockerz.org.  The winner will receive 1gb of Kingston HyperX ram, so it's quite a decent prize  Sadly, at this moment in time it's for UK residents only, but I'm awaiting to hear back from Kingston as to whether or not they'll ship to EU/Non EU countries.

For the full description of what you need to do, simply click *HERE*.

Mods, I'll understand if this is considered spam, if so please delete the thread and I'd like to apologise in advance.


----------

